# I am a totally different person



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Nardil is working so well by now I am almost an extrovert. I took a new job with great coworkers and made fast friends with them all, even took 2 to a movie yesterday (they are foreign and live at the workplace so they don't have cars).

I've been seeing a girl I like a lot lately and had no problem making a pass at her and even though she seemed to reject it I got over it so fast, I'm already hunting new meat :rofl 

I can't say I miss being who I was AT ALL. I sucked, I slept too much, stayed in all day, had bad hygene, feared rejection too much... etc.

So guys... whatever path you choose to get there... remember - full recovery is possible.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

congrats!that's so great! ive really been improving too. its such a great feeling.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thats great man I have changed but in a negative fashion


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> thats great man I have changed but in a negative fashion


no matter how low you go I hope you remember that you can always get higher than youve ever been... there is a way out there if you find it

what goes down can only come up with some work though


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## giftofoneliners (Jul 27, 2008)

that's awesome! it's great to hear really positive stories on here!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good to hear. How many medications did you try before Nardil?


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

I keep hearing about this Nardil. I shall look into it i.e. look it up on wikipedia.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool. Glad something is working for you.

I can't wait to get to this point.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

This nardil thing sounds like a life changer, do you need prescription or can you pop into any pharmacy and just go with it


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> This nardil thing sounds like a life changer, do you need prescription or can you pop into any pharmacy and just go with it


Well I doubt a pharmacy is going to give any rx without a rx?


----------

